# Jundokan Goju Ryu Karate



## repz (May 14, 2010)

Anyone train in for the Jundokan organization of Okinawan Goju Ryu? i saw some videos of that Taira dude, and I'm feeling his flow in bunkai. Are all goju schools under Jundokan move that way? Or only those who trained with Taira?


----------



## dancingalone (May 14, 2010)

I'm inclined to think Taira Sensei is an innovator.  My own sensei has ties to the Jundokan and the bunkai he taught me is different from what Taira shows.  I've also trained in a few seminars with Chinen Sensei, who was formerly a Jundokan student, and he too is different.  Different is not bad.  But if you're interested in what Taira teaches, you probably need to look to him and others closely connected to him.  By the way, I've noticed similarities in the Filipino and Indonesian martial arts to what Taira is doing... That might be an easier path to obtain some direct teaching, depending on where you live.


----------



## repz (May 18, 2010)

This school has Taira as the head leader of their organisation. The guy said he moves a lot like Taira. But I was wondering if all Jundokan moves that way. Basically, I want something different from the shotokan I trained in. I want circular blocks, more hand strikes over punches, maybe some strikes in combo to the groin neck in a combination, that sort of thing.

I go on youtube and there isnt much Jundokan vids. The school that are from there do "flow" in their vids, which is what i would like i would want to learn.


----------



## dancingalone (May 18, 2010)

repz said:


> This school has Taira as the head leader of their organisation. The guy said he moves a lot like Taira. But I was wondering if all Jundokan moves that way. Basically, I want something different from the shotokan I trained in. I want circular blocks, more hand strikes over punches, maybe some strikes in combo to the groin neck in a combination, that sort of thing.
> 
> I go on youtube and there isnt much Jundokan vids. The school that are from there do "flow" in their vids, which is what i would like i would want to learn.



Circular blocks, hand strikes, and combination striking to the upper and lower ranges are found in all karate styles, particularly so with the Naha styles like Goju-ryu.  In any case, it's just a matter of what the teacher chooses to emphasize.

If you want to learn what Taira Sensei emphasizes, a school directly under him would be a good choice.  Good luck to you.


----------



## K-man (May 19, 2010)

I've just returned from Okinawa and had the privilege of training under Taira Sensei for two weeks at the Jundokan. The training was fantastic to say the least.  He gives a whole new meaning to the Goju training with his bunkai drills.  But there is much more to his training than that.  Also there are several other Jundokan seniors who regularly train with Taira Sensei.  Not only are they very talented karate-ka but they are seriously good guys as well. If you ever have the opportunity to train with these guys you will not be disappointed.  I can't wait to go back again.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 19, 2010)

Without a doubt the Jundokan is the mecca for lack of a better word for Okinawa Goju Ryu karatedo.  The style in general is very flowing as is Okinawa Karate in general much different than the mainstream japanese karate.

K-Man,
Glad you enjoyed Okinawa, it is such a wonderful place to go to visit and to train.


----------



## Haze (May 20, 2010)

The type training / bunkai that Taira does is usually only taught after one has gained a solid foundation in the basics of goju. The kata and kihon bunkai are stressed in most Jundokan schools. I have a friend who is the head instructor of a school here in Syracuse and he goes to Okinawa every years to train with the seniors over there. He says, as far as he is concerned, Taira type of bunkai and flow is for those arounf Sandan level. But then again youmay grade for Shodan with sanchin, gekisai 1& 2, saifa and seiyunchin kata. But, whenthey say you must KNOW these kata they mean KNOW them. Not just know the pattern like so many schools here in the states allow. They seem to base thing not on  "how much you know but on how well you know what you say you know"


----------



## K-man (May 20, 2010)

The other guy we got to meet is Hokama Sensei.  Once again a really nice guy with fantastic knowledge.  We spent a couple of hours with him and that was very interesting.  He is also Goju but a different line to the Jundokan. He runs the karate museum in Nishihara, well worth a visit if you are in Okinawa.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 20, 2010)

Hokama Sensei is also very nice and knows his stuff. I to visited him though we didn't get to train with him but had lengthy discussions about karate.


----------



## repz (May 21, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the replies. I dont mind some overlap with techniques from my old shotokan days, but I need something different to keep me going. I reasoned Kyokushin was what I needed, but I had some even more serious overlap with my many years of kickboxing.

This I would like to learn... notice the "flow" that I speak of.




 
The second one here is a little less dramatic. They are drilling what appears to be traps and attacks. I was never aware that traps were part of karate. I know goju has its kung fu influence, but I never knew it was this obvious besides the similarities I already know of.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJZLYWf9IQw&feature=related

If this is what is in store for me if I were to train in jundokan goju, then I would definetly join up and stick with this just because its new to me, and looks fun.


----------



## harlan (May 21, 2010)

Just looks like good goju to me. Any advanced study group should be able to provide a similar training situation, although the 'flavor' of the flow drills might differ depending on the ideas being worked on. 



repz said:


> Awesome, thanks for the replies. I dont mind some overlap with techniques from my old shotokan days, but I need something different to keep me going. I reasoned Kyokushin was what I needed, but I had some even more serious overlap with my many years of kickboxing.
> 
> This I would like to learn... notice the "flow" that I speak of.
> 
> ...


----------



## repz (May 21, 2010)

harlan said:


> Just looks like good goju to me. Any advanced study group should be able to provide a similar training situation, although the 'flavor' of the flow drills might differ depending on the ideas being worked on.


 
So goju usually move like this? I would feel better in my choice if this was a common trait, then just a jundokan trait. I wouldnt want to rely on one set method by one organisation (meaning if they move away I can still join another goju ryu and still be somewhat comfortable in knowing I'm still using traps and circular soft movements and flow like i like).


----------



## dancingalone (May 21, 2010)

repz said:


> So goju usually move like this? I would feel better in my choice if this was a common trait, then just a jundokan trait. I wouldnt want to rely on one set method by one organisation (meaning if they move away I can still join another goju ryu and still be somewhat comfortable in knowing I'm still using traps and circular soft movements and flow like i like).



At higher levels, yes.  Keep in mind all of the various goju ryu-ha have their own unique spin on things.  Some have more of the formal kumite two man sets which must be memorized.  Others like to focus more on kaki or sticky hand applications as the student becomes advanced.  I believe Taira Sensei to be very innovative - his expression of goju is among the most dynamic.  

As a beginner to goju-ryu, be prepared to learn and practice the static techniques and drills.  You will likely have to do months of it to build a proper foundation before you are shown the training you seem intrigued by, so be forewarned so you can talk with the sensei about your mutual expectations. 

Here is a Shoreikan drill - they do some of the same things, as does the Meibukan.

[yt]H-p03inrLIQ[/yt]


----------



## harlan (May 21, 2010)

As a beginner, my personal experience is limited. But from what I'm told by seniors, it's less about organization and more about a good strong link to Okinawan goju teachers. As in all things, there is good and bad. Go and watch an upper level training session.



repz said:


> So goju usually move like this? I would feel better in my choice if this was a common trait, then just a jundokan trait. I wouldnt want to rely on one set method by one organisation (meaning if they move away I can still join another goju ryu and still be somewhat comfortable in knowing I'm still using traps and circular soft movements and flow like i like).


----------



## repz (May 21, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> At higher levels, yes. Keep in mind all of the various goju ryu-ha have their own unique spin on things. Some have more of the formal kumite two man sets which must be memorized. Others like to focus more on kaki or sticky hand applications as the student becomes advanced. I believe Taira Sensei to be very innovative - his expression of goju is among the most dynamic.
> 
> As a beginner to goju-ryu, be prepared to learn and practice the static techniques and drills. You will likely have to do months of it to build a proper foundation before you are shown the training you seem intrigued by, so be forewarned so you can talk with the sensei about your mutual expectations.
> 
> ...


 
That looks awesome. Im going to check out the jundokan goju place by me and see what thats about. My mind is seriously bending toward Goju now.


----------



## Haze (May 23, 2010)

Remember,, all the videos that where shown are High Level stuff. You will spent years training before you get into this type of thing.


----------



## seasoned (May 23, 2010)

GoJu is GoJu, translated it means hard/soft. Many GoJu dojo never advance to the soft teachings and therefor are stuck in the "Go" (hard) aspect of training. All secrets are within the kata, and in a Sensei that understands the art. Hard (sanchin) soft (tensho), it takes a deep understanding on how to blend the two into a fascinating art.


----------

